# Japan Lowrider Show Nov 21, 2010



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

We here a week early. just got to our rooms... pics coming... :biggrin: 
if anyone else has pics more than welcome to post


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

we here


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

the coke is in a different can... but the mufuka is gooooood


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

we drove by a bunch of 7 elevens 









we got to downtown narita...
me and tonz


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ran into some dudes breakdancing in the stairway









ran into a spot that sold tacos! wtf


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

hey coast get me alot of pictures the red hardtop 64 with the black trim and wheels...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

we found a cool spot but wasnt too crackin. but it had to do...


















the switched and started showing some cali love and it was all over after that


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

lol mosco smokin up the dance floor...



























we started drinking at 7 am in san jose... it was 811 am again in san jose and we were still drinking over 24 hrs!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

finished day 1 off with homegirl hooking up a good chicken taco thing...


















twotonz got the good pics :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 12 2010, 10:49 AM~19052030
> *hey coast get me alot of pictures the red hardtop 64 with the black trim and wheels...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


as soon as we hit the shops and the spots well post lowlow pics.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

4 am saturday.... bout to knock the fuck out.


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

yall have fun out there Coast!!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Nov 12 2010, 11:00 AM~19052106
> *yall have fun out there Coast!!!!
> *


fasho.
i got all kinds of pics on my myspace. not gonna post them all here. lol. too funny.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 12 2010, 01:09 PM~19052180
> *fasho.
> i got all kinds of pics on my myspace. not gonna post them all here. lol. too funny.
> *


yall have a good time bro be safe out there


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

must be nice!!


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 12 2010, 05:25 AM~19049692
> * we here
> *


T
T
T


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

lol


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

My MacBook aint picking up the photos in my camera thru the USB cord...so once i buy me a card reader I will start posting up photos


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 12 2010, 06:49 PM~19054576
> *lol
> 
> 
> ...


looks like that that dude in the blue is throwing up the star track vulcan sign :roflmao:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

to the top you might my old 67 out there its a harvest gold with mclean rims on it


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 12 2010, 11:47 AM~19052019
> *ran into some dudes breakdancing in the stairway
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks like you guys are having a great time. I would love to go Japan for a show one time :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

SEEMS LIKE MY BOYS ARE HAVING A GOOD TIME!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

one day i will make it to japan....yall have fun....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i wish i was over there


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*i cant wait to see the bad ass pics..*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

taking a stroll to the corner store


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

to the mall



























chucks


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

mosco going places. lmao


















HELLA


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

WE WERE TOLD shit was way expensive. to expect to pay 15 bucks for a big mac... its expensive but pretty much the same shit.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

couldnt figure this place out. looked like raw steak on the menu... we didnt know if it would come cooked.... so we kept moving


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

mmmm...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

decided to eat here..


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

smokin at the bar with the kid lol


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

our plane









right hand steering


















Skyline?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Cigarette vending machine









snake to go with the liquor









Mosco brought a bottle of Casadores









Japan Coke


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

taking some shots


















Coast taking a shot









Jimmy taking a shot









dude in the lobby with the cool hair


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

we about to hit the town so ill post up more photos tomorow


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

tonz has the good pics uffin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

hit up the yellow hat stores!! badass audio stuff there ....


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 13 2010, 08:13 PM~19057536
> *couldnt figure this place out. looked like raw steak on the menu... we didnt know if it would come cooked.... so we kept moving
> 
> 
> ...



Pepper lunch is good shit. Steak and rice on a sizzling hot plate. cooks at your table.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 13 2010, 01:42 AM~19057467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 13 2010, 01:16 AM~19057545
> *decided to eat here..
> 
> 
> ...


NORTHERN CALI REPPING IN JAPAN....THATS THE SHIT.....HOMIEZ.....TTT :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## ///Juan (Dec 14, 2007)

There's a huge truck show in Yokohama called Truckmasters on the 13th, it's not lolo's but you'll by amazed at the high quality of trucks and cars there. I went to it last year and it was a great time. Near the show is where Mooneyes Japan is and they have a cafe that cooks the best burgers anywhere.


----------



## ///Juan (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

all i could say is :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Charrua+Nov 13 2010, 01:42 AM~19057593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 13 2010, 01:51 AM~19057492
> *
> 
> chucks
> ...


those are sick


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

good pics


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 13 2010, 02:19 AM~19057553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


twotons shipped his car ther???? :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Nov 13 2010, 10:14 PM~19062899
> *twotons shipped his car ther???? :cheesy:
> *


lmao


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Kool pics keep them coming


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

:tears: Wish i was there!!....You guys have FUN :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

so saturday night we jumped on the last shuttle to tokyo. about a 45 min to an hour bus ride. 7pm. the next bus back wasnt till 720am sunday morning...
we arrived at tokyo station. 8pm


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

going to be a long night so we started at starbucks.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

got bad allergies on the way there. so inside the station i hit up a pharmacy... i think this has been the hardest thing ive had to do. nothing was in english. after like 20 minutes of trying to figure it out, i hope they gave me the right medication. lol


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

we then had to figure out how to get to Roppongi, where the party is at.
another mission









but we figured it out.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

two trains and about 15 minutes later we got to where it all goes down


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

walked past the hard rock Tokyo


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

these fools rolled up deep. all ferraris and lambos


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

need to use the restroom?? figure it out...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

twotonz was thirsty so we hit up one of the million soda machines on every corner and back alley


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

chillen outside club 99. guess nothing starts around here till about 1 am.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

once inside 


















she wouldnt leave tonz alone.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:dunno: i didnt take the pic lol









cool guy. he knew who we were supposedly and guess ran the night club. he kept the patron shots coming.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

went to a few other spots. but the 99club was the best one. at least the ones we found. you have to go inside and up elevators to actually get to these places, from the street you dont know if its even crackin. cant just go in any of them.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

this guy had too much









got tired of walking around, we went back to the 99club


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

this fool got socked up lmao


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

back at the 99club
the eye in the sky


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 14 2010, 09:13 AM~19064260
> *once inside
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 14 2010, 09:15 AM~19064275
> *:dunno: i didnt take the pic lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

suns coming up


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

back at the train station looking for the shuttle pick up.









twotonz survived! hes getting ready to post up the good pics


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

mosco tried to go for a ride... but the mirror fell off









lomg night for them too


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

TTT  COOL PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ok here I go....got over 200 photos to post up so sit back and check out the pics


Coast One and Jimmy in the plane









Friday night....Mosco drinking









Break dancer in the streets of Narita


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

fuckin awesome ass pics way to rep Nor Cal in the Far East.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some one was flying a Mexica flag









Type R









the public shitter.....figure it out









Mosco Raming a Ram


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

at the Barge Inn night club in Narita


















Mosco freaking a Japanese chick


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from Friday night


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

another break dancer


















Mosco with that cuttie agian


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

"smell my finger"


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

they like throwing up the West side over here


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

they throw up the weirdest W









Me, Jimmy and Mosco


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Group shot


















Vending Machine that sell beer


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

seat warmer for the toilet









oh hell naw


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

we started off Saturday morning with breakfest









random car shot on our way to the street market









Magazine rack









Japanese beer


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

random drinks









Kit Kat with Cheese









Saturday morning breakfest


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Sausage with BBQ









Mosco modeling next to some Japanese beer









we went to the mall to kill some time before going to down town Tokyo









some chucks for the ladys









Mosco looking to buy some new boots


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

wtf









do you know what they call a Quarter Pounder with Cheese out in Japan?









Candy Shop









Crab Arms for a snack?


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 13 2010, 01:51 AM~19057492
> *to the mall
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
dope pics bro. wish i was in your shoes! or them chuccerz there!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

got some grub at the Hard Rocks Cafe









lady smoking next to her kid at the bar









public restroom at the mall


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

WRX STI in the parking lot









a Honda thing with a body kit


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Skyline









a Hearse for Midgets


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

at the Liquor store









3Quarts of beer









snack???









that shit looks dangerous so I had to buy it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Corona is expensive as hell over here









random cars in Japan


















Skyline









?????????


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

We took a 45 min bus to Tokyo....we had no idea of where to go....we just winged it









we showed up in Ruppongi at about 8:30


















NSX


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Coast with his new homie









2 door Skyline


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

these dudes rolled up hard in Lambos and Ferraries


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Walking the back streets of Tokyo









drinking some Vodka









Coast 1









Jimmy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

at club Gas Panic and Club 99









some asian girl









we got some drinks called Cadillac


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Viejitos In Da House, Chi-Town boi, classact, imgntnschgo, chuyleal48, ElRody23, BRAVO, viejitos37, Twotonz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mosco, Jimmy and Coast at the club









Japanese girls at the club


















Mosco and Jimmy









bwahahaha


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the bartender









cheers


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

bwahahaha








[/quote]

ha ha !!! what's up Jimmy,bring me that china :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

cute asian girl




































she started repping San Jo


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

cool dude that kept making us drinks all day









inside the club









focused on the booty









local pimp


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2010, 11:05 AM~19064772
> *cute asian girl
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 look at her hand :roflmao: she might choke you tonz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

that dudes is done for the night









on street going to different clubs









some asian chick at another club


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:wow: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

getting some grub.....Coast One with some Fajitas and Coronas









on the street









some Coronas









they had the Mexican flag up in one of the clubs









Coast amazed at there sink









group shot with random people on the strip









even the Japanese OG's were throwing up the West Coast


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

getting some grub.....Coast One with some Fajitas and Coronas









on the street









some Coronas









they had the Mexican flag up in one of the clubs









Coast trying to keep his balance









group shot with random people on the strip









even the Japanese OG's were throwing up the West Coast


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2010, 11:09 AM~19064805
> *that dudes is done for the night
> 
> 
> ...


Man Tonz looks like your having a good ass time out there, be safe homie :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

You guys are baddass. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

we had a good time at 99 Club Gas Panic so we had to go back....got a shot with the bouncer









this guys in the owner or manager of the club and kept the shots of Patron coming our way.....cool dude that got us fucked up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

showing the dude some pics









his reaction after seeing one of Jimmy's photo....lol









no comment................


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

at 99 Club Gas Panic


















Mosco was having a great time


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Coast and Jimmy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mosco fell in love with this chick


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the dude on the mic kept "San Jose was in the house"


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

its 3:30am right now me and mosco having a shot :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mosco creeping up on the chick









suprize butt sex


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

they kept bring us shots of Patron









Coast with the dude that bought us some shots


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

taking some more shots









dude brought us some more drinks


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

Son CABRONES with them shots....


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

great pics, thanks for takin the time posting!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some drunk mofokers right there


















matching purses


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Jimmy why you crying....lol









Mosco on the mic


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2010, 11:48 AM~19065048
> *Jimmy why you crying....lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

fucken Jimmy giving some drunks a hard time









back out on stip


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

funniest fight I have ever seen in my life....these dudes jump the one guy and they even kicked him in his face


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

outside of the club right before sunrise


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

after we survied the night we got some breakfest and we started to make out way home









Coast in the subway telling us were to go


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ok thats it for now....but ill have more pictures later?


----------



## ///Juan (Dec 14, 2007)

you guys are not going to want to come back home!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Great photos...Japan is first on my list of places to visit


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

Thats sick!!! great pic's! Twotonz :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Awasome Pics can't wait to see the Low- Low's.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2010, 12:02 PM~19065119
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OH YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from last night dinner









sick ass spoone









chicken was real good


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

had to get the dudes hair









Coast eating









looking at the menu


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sick ass toothpick









having some beer


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

figuring out the everyones part









walking back to the room


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

our hotel


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

Damn seem's like you guys are going all out :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> Jimmy why you crying....lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 14 2010, 01:51 PM~19065387
> *Great photos...Japan is first on my list of places to visit
> *


x2


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2010, 11:21 AM~19064539
> *seat warmer for the toilet
> 
> 
> ...


 . . :0 . . What ever u do Uce, do NOT press the middle button, I repeat: DO NOT PRESS that middle button... you'll need some therapy after that!!!!! :0 :0 :0 . . . :wow:  hno: . . . . :run:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 14 2010, 10:03 PM~19068790
> *. .  :0  . . What ever u do Uce, do NOT press the middle button, I repeat: DO NOT PRESS that middle button... you'll need some therapy after that!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  . . . :wow:   hno:  . . . .  :run:
> *


I see you made that mistake :biggrin:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Was good homies. Looks like u liven it up ova Der


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 14 2010, 10:31 PM~19069112
> *I see you made that mistake  :biggrin:
> *


 . . :banghead: . . no comment. :rofl:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 14 2010, 10:53 PM~19069316
> *. .  :banghead:  . . no comment. :rofl:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

This is a great post! LOL


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

good pics twotones


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 14 2010, 08:09 PM~19064802
> *:0 look at her hand  :roflmao: she might choke you tonz
> *


OMG you noticed that too! :0 I was trying to see if that was a dudes arm wrapped around her...but naw that was that broads paw


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Nov 14 2010, 12:50 PM~19065058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you lucky bastards im going one year damn it and mosco you a foo :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## POOHONTHABUMPER (Nov 3, 2007)

NEXT TIME YALL GO OUT THERE IM GOING IMMA START SAVING NOW


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Nov 15 2010, 01:28 AM~19070587
> *NEXT TIME YALL GO OUT THERE IM GOING IMMA START SAVING NOW
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Nov 15 2010, 12:28 AM~19070587
> *NEXT TIME YALL GO OUT THERE IM GOING IMMA START SAVING NOW
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

we went to the Temple today...these are a few shots of our way there


















Jimmy's new Camel Toe shoes


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> > Jimmy why you crying....lol
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

reunited









Jimmy, Mosco, Me and Coast









downtown Narita


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Nov 15 2010, 05:15 AM~19070792
> *:dunno: im bilingual coast theres a difference  :biggrin:
> *


no locked doors ...... :biggrin: be safe homies see you back in the bay area.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

at the Temple


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the big ass spider looks like its got the Pedo bear image on it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the waterfall at the Temple


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thats it for now....hopefully everything for tomorrow works out and we get to hit up some of the shops out here in Japan and finally get some photos of low-lows


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Great flicks! gotto love japan!!mad crazy out there :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2010, 10:56 AM~19065090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he my home-boi! :roflmao:




get ..... him! :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

looks like fun


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 15 2010, 03:38 AM~19070830
> *thats it for now....hopefully everything for tomorrow works out and we get to hit up some of the shops out here in Japan and finally get some photos of low-lows
> *


we suppose to meet up with ONE FORTY ROLLERZ in Fukaya tomorrow. 
hang out with them for a day or so
friday we will be taking the bullet train to Nagoya, to meet up with Viejitos Japan. its a 4+ hour car ride (300 miles) but an hour and half bullet train ride from tokyo. they are suppose to be having a cruise night out there.
hno:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up coast looking good be save way lol :biggrin:


----------



## ///Juan (Dec 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 15 2010, 05:37 AM~19071018
> *we suppose to meet up with ONE FORTY ROLLERZ in Fukaya tomorrow.
> hang out with them for a day or so
> friday we will be taking the bullet train to Nagoya, to meet up with Viejitos Japan. its a 4+ hour car ride (300 miles) but an hour and half bullet train ride from tokyo. they are suppose to be having a cruise night out there.
> ...


If your going to Nagoya then you have to go to "Paradise Road" 
Paradise Road is located in the Meitou-ku district of Nagoya
Junichi Shimodaira is the owner and he is a member of Pharaohs C.C.
He speaks english and is very welcoming of visitors. 
www.paradiseroad.net 

Also check out Good Habits that is owned by Ricky Kobayashi. 
He does custom fab and paint. There is mostly trucks at his shop but 
there is some really cool stuff in there to check out.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 15 2010, 05:38 AM~19070830
> *thats it for now....hopefully everything for tomorrow works out and we get to hit up some of the shops out here in Japan and finally get some photos of low-lows
> *


 . . Don't forget to hit the roll-in the day before of the show if you guys get a chance, it's bad-azz to see all those beautiful cars driving in !


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 15 2010, 04:38 AM~19070830
> *thats it for now....hopefully everything for tomorrow works out and we get to hit up some of the shops out here in Japan and finally get some photos of low-lows
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

nice pics keep them coming :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=Twotonz,Nov 15 2010, 05:16 AM~19070795]
reunited

Jimmy, Mosco, Me and Coast


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

fun trip bakayaro :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks like youre having a good time! 
Keep the flicks coming!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

630 am tueseday.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 15 2010, 02:46 PM~19074184
> *630 am tueseday.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

ON ITS WAY TO THE LONG BEACH TO GET SHIPPED AWAY TO JAPAN 10/29/2010


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2010, 09:05 AM~19064483
> *
> Mosco Raming a Ram
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Good times! Feel like I'm there with you guys! Tonz, as always your photos are on point!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE PICS LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TIME


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2010, 10:01 AM~19064743
> *Mosco, Jimmy and Coast at the club
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: man i missed out! Looks like you guys are having fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 15 2010, 07:37 AM~19071018
> *we suppose to meet up with ONE FORTY ROLLERZ in Fukaya tomorrow.
> hang out with them for a day or so
> friday we will be taking the bullet train to Nagoya, to meet up with Viejitos Japan. its a 4+ hour car ride (300 miles) but an hour and half bullet train ride from tokyo. they are suppose to be having a cruise night out there.
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 15 2010, 07:37 AM~19071018
> *we suppose to meet up with ONE FORTY ROLLERZ in Fukaya tomorrow.
> hang out with them for a day or so
> friday we will be taking the bullet train to Nagoya, to meet up with Viejitos Japan. its a 4+ hour car ride (300 miles) but an hour and half bullet train ride from tokyo. they are suppose to be having a cruise night out there.
> ...


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

So when is the show?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

KEEP PICS COMING VATOS LOWKOS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 16 2010, 01:17 AM~19080212
> *KEEP PICS COMING VATOS LOWKOS!!! :biggrin:
> *


I have some great pics to post up tomorrow when we get back


----------



## rag6treimpala (Feb 26, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Nov 15 2010, 09:50 PM~19079311
> *So when is the show?
> *


shows on sunday the 21st


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 15 2010, 05:11 PM~19075475
> *ON ITS WAY TO THE LONG BEACH TO GET SHIPPED AWAY TO JAPAN 10/29/2010
> 
> 
> ...


United States = 0
Japan = 1


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Nov 15 2010, 07:58 PM~19077063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


None of them look "Viejito" :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Nov 15 2010, 07:58 PM~19077063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: SICK FLICKAS!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice pics, u guys plan on checkin out any shops?
hydrualic,or ones that work on classic american steel?


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

well yesterday we came to a town fukaya about 2 hrs from our hotel by train to meet up with a japan club one fortey rollerz car club these guys are off the hook 100% lowriders hopping cars, show cars, restoring cars. they drove us around to other local shops. i got to ride in a 62 drop top show car hitting switches not really a big deal but to be in japan doing it was cool. pics coming soon


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 16 2010, 05:40 PM~19085490
> *well yesterday we came to a town fukaya about 2 hrs from our hotel by train to meet up with a japan club one fortey rollerz car club these guys are off the hook 100% lowriders hopping cars, show cars, restoring cars. they drove us around to other local shops. i got to ride in a 62 drop top show car hitting switches not really a big deal but to be in japan doing it was cool. pics coming soon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 16 2010, 05:40 PM~19085490
> *well yesterday we came to a town fukaya about 2 hrs from our hotel by train to meet up with a japan club one fortey rollerz car club these guys are off the hook 100% lowriders hopping cars, show cars, restoring cars. they drove us around to other local shops. i got to ride in a 62 drop top show car hitting switches not really a big deal but to be in japan doing it was cool. pics coming soon
> *


 :0


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

Have Fun out there Fellas!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> holy chit////a black guy in japan.....an you guys thought you wer the only minorities in japan :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 16 2010, 08:05 AM~19081333
> *None of them look "Viejito"  :cheesy:
> *


los ojos parecen como los de los viejitos!!
:biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 16 2010, 06:40 PM~19085490
> *well yesterday we came to a town fukaya about 2 hrs from our hotel by train to meet up with a japan club one fortey rollerz car club these guys are off the hook 100% lowriders hopping cars, show cars, restoring cars. they drove us around to other local shops. i got to ride in a 62 drop top show car hitting switches not really a big deal but to be in japan doing it was cool. pics coming soon
> *


well fuk a ya 



im just marking this so i can find it easier :cheesy: 

dont forget the hot rod pics twotonz :cheesy:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:drama: 
i want to go


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 16 2010, 09:04 AM~19081326
> *United States = 0
> Japan = 1
> 
> *


I KNO JOHNNY I MISS HER ALREADY  HAD HER FOR 11 YEARS BOUGHT IT JUNK BUT I HAD TO MOVE ON AND GET ME SOMTHING NEW


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 16 2010, 09:04 AM~19081326
> *United States = 0
> Japan = 1
> 
> *


----------



## brkSS (Oct 19, 2002)

Looks like you guys are having a blast, thanks for sharing them awesome pics, cant wait to see some from the show. carry on :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 14 2010, 01:09 PM~19064802
> *:0 look at her hand  :roflmao: she might choke you tonz
> *


Her hand freaked me out. :wow:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*dam..... i wish i was there with you guys....*


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

great pics. thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

looks like a good time


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> > holy chit////a black guy in japan.....an you guys thought you wer the only minorities in japan :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Yall Boyz Krazy!!!!! :run:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

its 9:30am on Thursday over here and Im just waking up....give me a few and Ill have a bunch of Japanese LowLow photos to post up....these dudes over here are doing it and they doing it big. Hats off to the Japanese Lowrider homies cause these dudes eat, breath, sleep and shit lowriders....it aint just a fab for these guys its a Lifestyle for them


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

good shit bro, damn you must be busy posting here and fb..........sleep more brudda :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:0 MORE TO COME


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 17 2010, 07:23 PM~19096136
> *:0 MORE TO COME
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Its JIMMY!!!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 17 2010, 08:23 PM~19096136
> *:0 MORE TO COME
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool bro


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2010, 05:33 PM~19095100
> *its 9:30am on Thursday over here and Im just waking up....give me a few and Ill have a bunch of Japanese LowLow photos to post up....these dudes over here are doing it and they doing it big.  Hats off to the Japanese Lowrider homies cause these dudes eat, breath, sleep and shit lowriders....it aint just a fab for these guys its a Lifestyle for them
> *


:wave: I've enjoyed looking at ALL the photos!! Thanks for sharing, can't wait to see the rest!! Have fun at the show :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

after about a 3hr journey we made it to Fukaya, Japan









there the homies from One Forty Rollerz picked us up









homie showed us his '64 thats he's working on


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a group shot with the One Forty Rollerz hoimes


















One Forty Rollerz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

then the homies took us to Y Tech


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the homie Yo is about to show us what they do out in Japan


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

at the mobile home next to the shop


















one of the employes at Y Tech is a DJ


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

they wanted some of the homies to give some shot outs on the mic to use for a club promotion


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2010, 09:12 PM~19096666
> *then the homies took us to Y Tech
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIES GET DOWN
NICE PICS TWOTONS CAN'T WAIT FOR THE PICS OF THE SUPER SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Dee about to drop some lines


















ready to pop open a bottle


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

im curious


which one of you speak japanese?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

at the shop office


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 17 2010, 08:24 PM~19096816
> *im curious
> which one of you speak japanese?
> *


none of us....a couple of them speak a little english....communication is a little difficult but we are getting along real good with these homies....they great people


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

getting our drink on









One Forty Rollerz at Y Tech









group shot with One Forty Rollerz, Y Tech and Nor Cal


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Yo showing us his shop shirt









Mosco showing Yo some videos of big I rides


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

getting our drink on with the Japanese homies









the homie Yo...owner of Y Tech









Mosco


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

we killed the bottle in no time....the pretty lady wanted us to sign the bottle 









we got our drink on









Coast One signing the bottle


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

DJ signing a copy of a cd that he mixed 









Coast One with a copy









Yo brought out a bottle of his secret stash


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

over here they use the bottle cap to take a shot









Coast One taking a shot









Jimmy taking a shot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

time for the One Forty Rollerz to take a shot









the pretty lady also taking a shot


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2010, 09:26 PM~19096851
> *none of us....a couple of them speak a little english....communication is a little difficult but we are getting along real good with these homies....they great people
> *


looks like a really good time


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

One Forty Rollerz taking a shot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Twotonz, Mr.Sea, viejitos54, Low_Ryde, CHE1, STR8RIDA, starion88esir, 1940chevy, *BOKJOE*, POOHONTHABUMPER

sup homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Y Tech parking lot









Jimmy with his Stunnas









another shop that we went to...forgot the name of it....this car is owned by muralist Souki


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

Those are some nice pics looks Like you guys are having a good time.
 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

they had a pair of red '57s


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

'60









mural by Souki


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

caddy









'60









'64 in the works


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the other red '57


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Souki's '62 engine....no wires showing


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2010, 09:50 PM~19097148
> *the other red '57
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2010, 12:08 PM~19065147
> *after we survied the night we got some breakfest and we started to make out way home
> Coast in the subway telling us were to go
> 
> ...



Coaster was looking Japonese in this one :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Souki '62









glasshouse









'62 guts


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Souki rolling on Zenith


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Dayton's on the jet ski trailer


















set up on the '62


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks like a blast!

What are the chances I could get you to steal DJ's hat for me? That shit's fresh!


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2010, 09:53 PM~19097170
> *Souki '62
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

group shot with One Forty Rollerz ans Soul Crew









set up on one of the '57s


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Souki's '62 engine


















Souki is a Soul Crew member


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

getting one of the '57 ready for the Super Show









the '64's engine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the '62 again









heading out to go get something to eat


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

at the parking lot









had to leave the chucks behind









Coast leaving his Nike's


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sitting down on the floor









the Japanese homies helping us with the menu









Souke serving me a shot of hot soke


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Dee getting some hot soke









lunch


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

me and Souki









after making a mess with the chop sticks I gave up and asked for a fork









Yo


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Souki









Yuso and his lady....she owns a '59









Souki next to his '62


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

hitting the highway in duece









homie smashing in duece


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

back at Y Tech









Yo's '63


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Y Tech


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

homies putting in work late


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2010, 09:10 PM~19097348
> *hitting the highway in duece
> 
> 
> ...


. Bad as looking Ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ok last one for now....I still got a lot more to post up


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

WOW, you guys are doing some HARD CORE DRINKING!!! :worship: Good to see how Low Riding can bring different culture's together. YOU GUYS ARE WAY TO KOOL FOR SCHOOL.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 17 2010, 09:21 PM~19097468
> *WOW, you guys are doing some HARD CORE DRINKING!!! :worship: Good to see how Low Riding can bring different culture's together. YOU GUYS ARE WAY TO KOOL FOR SCHOOL.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin: *GIVE YOU GUYS PROPS !!!
ALOT OF US WISH WE WERE IN YOUR SHOES!!

DOS TONELADAS GOOD PICS BROTHER KEEP EM COMING FOR US POOR FOOLS THAT CANT AFFORD A TRIP LIKE YA BIG BALLERS!!*

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2010, 09:23 PM~19096804
> *Dee about to drop some lines
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: he always said he wanted to rap


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2010, 09:05 PM~19097289
> *sitting down on the floor
> 
> 
> ...


When I say saki, u say bomb. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2010, 09:28 PM~19096867
> *getting our drink on
> 
> 
> ...


has Dee brought out the purple chango on you guys yet that shit creeps up and gives you a good buzz


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

:wow: :biggrin: nice pics!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2010, 09:56 PM~19097205
> *group shot with One Forty Rollerz ans Soul Crew
> 
> set up on one of the '57s
> ...


thats the old south side car called fire


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2010, 08:50 PM~19097148
> *the other red '57
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Is that the 64 that was in southside? WITH THE 409?


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Nov 16 2010, 08:26 AM~19073514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Kool THread


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Nov 17 2010, 09:03 PM~19097958
> *When I say saki, u say bomb. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Nov 17 2010, 09:38 PM~19098341
> *:0 Is that the 64 that was in southside? WITH THE 409?
> *


:yes:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the Japanese homies are switch happy


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> One Forty Rollerz taking a shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Souki with the '62 also owns this black '64 hardtop


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

BADD ASS PICS HOMIES


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

English is a required course there in school. They just don't learn slang, just like we don't learn they're slang.

Definately appreciating the documentation of the trip Twotonz!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

BAD ASS PICS WE HAVE THIS IN THE 2 DO LIST HOPE 2 MAKE IT OUT THERE NEXT YEAR


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> > One Forty Rollerz taking a shot
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

THINK I WANT TO MOVE TO JAPAN! DO THEY HAVE ANY LAWS AGENST CRUIZIN OR LOWRIDERS THERE?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 18 2010, 12:51 AM~19099422
> *THINK I WANT TO MOVE TO JAPAN! DO THEY HAVE ANY LAWS AGENST CRUIZIN OR LOWRIDERS THERE?
> *


I know to own a car there you need to prove that you have a parking space or storage for it.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

get you some Habusake


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Nov 18 2010, 01:07 AM~19099294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think so....we are going to be hitting up a cruise night tomorrow with Jimmy's people the Japan chapter of Viejitos


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

looks like fun


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2010, 08:17 PM~19097429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


felt good hittin the switch. was a little nervous didnt want to break their shit.
:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2010, 07:10 PM~19096651
> *a group shot with the One Forty Rollerz hoimes
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: uffin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

its 11pm over here and we are hitting the road at 7am tomorrow so ill only post up a few flicks for now


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 18 2010, 06:31 AM~19099764
> *felt good hittin the switch. was a little nervous didnt want to break their shit.
> :biggrin:
> *


That was you Swiging that Monte, Damm Coast your an International Swinger now!!!! :roflmao: :worship:


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks fellas for sharing your trip, it looks like an awesome time. You should see if they still go to Yokohama to the bay bridge. I was stationed there for three years and the clubs would all go to that area on the weekend and have a big bash. Worth checking out if they're still going there.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Incredible pics!!!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=Twotonz,Nov 17 2010, 10:10 PM~19097348]

homie smashing in duece










[/quote]


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 18 2010, 01:48 AM~19099184
> *the Japanese homies are switch happy
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

:worship: ...on this whole topic.


----------



## BOKJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

whats up! homie!

my name is co-pon!!

i have liljoe

carclub is ONE FOTY


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOKJOE_@Nov 18 2010, 01:07 PM~19101486
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Qvo from Chicago, Co-Pon!
:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Nov 18 2010, 12:44 PM~19101802
> *Qvo from Chicago, Co-Pon!
> :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What's up doogy we have to make out there! :biggrin: go kick it with NU and the rest of the guys


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

I dont think so....we are going to be hitting up a cruise night tomorrow with Jimmy's people the Japan chapter of Viejitos
[/quote] :0 
:thumbsup:


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 18 2010, 02:52 AM~19099211
> *Souki with the '62 also owns this black '64 hardtop
> 
> 
> ...


thats what's up homies gettin done out there. Japan has some of the niceest oldies out there. uffin: uffin:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BOKJOE_@Nov 18 2010, 11:07 AM~19101486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up my brothers from japan


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2010, 08:14 PM~19096693
> *the homie Yo is about to show us what they do out in Japan
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2010, 08:51 PM~19097160
> *Souki's '62 engine....no wires showing
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 18 2010, 12:48 AM~19099184
> *the Japanese homies are switch happy
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GOLD COAST RYDER (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 12 2010, 05:49 PM~19054576
> *lol
> 
> 
> ...


 LOVE IT!!!!!!!! GOOD TIMES..... GREAT JOB ON THE PIX TWOTONZ!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GOLD COAST RYDER (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOKJOE_@Nov 18 2010, 11:07 AM~19101486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 WHAT'S UP CO-PON AND THE ONE FORTY ROLLERZ!!!!!!! :wave: uffin: FROM ROLLERZ ONLY CAR CLUB!!!!! :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

amazing topic, thanks for sharing your trip with us :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i love this topic.....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 18 2010, 04:29 PM~19103942
> *i love this topic.....
> *


 :yes: :yes: x2 :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 18 2010, 05:29 PM~19103942
> *i love this topic.....
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

great pics!!!!!!!!!! that g house gettin up to!!! and thought i was the only 1 noticed th south side 42 in the shop,wonder where the south side 59 at to??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 18 2010, 12:52 AM~19099211
> *Souki with the '62 also owns this black '64 hardtop
> 
> 
> ...


man that boy said "uh 5 switch bumpa hit- car". thats a classic quote :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im jealous of all you guys out there. looks like a binge drinking lowriding vacation. how much u estimate this costs per person????


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2010, 08:12 PM~19097363
> *
> Yo's '63
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: 

do you have a bigger pic of this?


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 18 2010, 05:15 PM~19104367
> *great pics!!!!!!!!!! that g house gettin up to!!! and thought i was the only 1 noticed th south side 42 in the shop,wonder where the south side 59 at to??
> *


YOU TALKING ABOUT AQUA BOOGIE ........


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MIRACLE_@Nov 18 2010, 09:26 PM~19104970
> *YOU TALKING ABOUT AQUA BOOGIE ........
> *


hell nah it was a og green drop top


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Excellent JOB guys! I feel like I'm freaking there! Gonna brush up on my Japanese for next year.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 18 2010, 05:29 PM~19103942
> *i love this topic.....
> *


x2


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:wave: Q~VO Japan!? :biggrin: 









=BOKJOE,Nov 18 2010, 12:07 PM~19101486]

















whats up! homie!

my name is co-pon!!

i have liljoe

carclub is ONE FOTY
[/quote]


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pics. Twotonz !! Yall homies enjoy & be safe out there ..
Oh & keep sharing the pics. with us on lil :biggrin:


----------



## rag6treimpala (Feb 26, 2008)

cant stop comin in this topic ! feels like im in japan ... keep up the pics MAN !! DO IT BIG FOR ALL OF US BACK HERE IN THE STATES... AND THANKS FOR THE TOURS    :wow:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

we out here in nagoya now. 300 miles south of where we were. we at cruise customs relaxing waiting to hit the cruise night. went by cholos customs and they were getting cars ready for the show. bad ass cars. we also hit paradise road shop. pics coming soon


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Nov 18 2010, 11:30 PM~19107975
> *cant stop comin in this topic !  feels like im in japan ...  keep up the pics  MAN !!  DO IT BIG FOR ALL OF US BACK HERE IN THE STATES...  AND THANKS FOR THE TOURS        :wow:
> *


X2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Like Coast said we out here hours away from our hotel with Jimmy's people chilling in the shop waiting for the cruise to start.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

These pics are from Tuesday

the homie Yuzo took us to Ultamate Hydraulics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ultamate Hydraulics grave yard


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Susumu the owner of the shop and this '59 rag is NOT going to be taking the '59 to the show cause he says that its not good enough yet to take it to the show


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 18 2010, 04:35 PM~19104530
> *im jealous of all you guys out there. looks like a binge drinking lowriding vacation. how much u estimate this costs per person????
> *


:run: :biggrin:
we got our tickets early. cost around 1500 each with flight and 10 day hotel... income tax check 
plus expenses...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Susumu


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

work in progress


















sneak peak


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

check out that color bar


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Susumu did the patterns....check out that 3rd light









sick ass licence plate


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

inside the Ultimate Hydraulics office









Caddy couch









just hanging on the wall


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

group shot between Ultimate Hydraulics, One Forty Rollerz and NorCal


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Yo ready to grub









One Forty Rollerz took us out far a steak dinner


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

after dinner we headed back to Y Tech to crash out for the night....last shot before we called it a night


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ok thats it for now....the parking lot at the shop is full of Viejitos rides from Japan and we are about to head out and go for a cruise out here in Japan


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*THIS IS THE FIRST TOPIC I LOOK AT WHEN I LOG IN TO LAY IT LOW. 
IM HOOKED ........!!!!!!

You guys make me feel Im in japan with you. !!!!*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 19 2010, 03:10 AM~19108612
> *:run: :biggrin:
> we got our tickets early. cost around 1500 each with flight and 10 day hotel... income tax check
> plus expenses...
> *


thats not too bad really for a 10 day stay..


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*ANY HAPPY ENDING......... *:wow: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 19 2010, 08:34 AM~19108990
> *ANY HAPPY ENDING......... :wow:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 19 2010, 07:01 AM~19108892
> *THIS IS THE FIRST TOPIC I LOOK AT WHEN I LOG IN TO LAY IT LOW.
> IM HOOKED ........!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: cant wait for the super show pics


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> *THIS IS THE FIRST TOPIC I LOOK AT WHEN I LOG IN TO LAY IT LOW.
> IM HOOKED ........!!!!!!
> 
> :yes:*


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 19 2010, 05:01 AM~19108892
> *THIS IS THE FIRST TOPIC I LOOK AT WHEN I LOG IN TO LAY IT LOW.
> IM HOOKED ........!!!!!!
> 
> ...


X2 :drama: Awesome pics.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for sharing all of this, great pics Twotonz!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

MAN YOU GUYS SHARING THE EXPERIENCE DAY BY DAY IS HELLA KOO! THE PICS AND STORIES ARE TIGHT! KEEP THEM COMING! :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 19 2010, 09:37 AM~19110345
> *Thanks for sharing all of this, great pics Twotonz!
> 
> 
> ...


ANY MORE PICS!!!! :wow:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rag6treimpala (Feb 26, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 19 2010, 06:01 AM~19108892
> *THIS IS THE FIRST TOPIC I LOOK AT WHEN I LOG IN TO LAY IT LOW.
> IM HOOKED ........!!!!!!
> 
> ...


MEEEE TOOOO!!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

its 9am over here and we are back at the shop....last nights cruise was sick as hell. We rolled out there with Viejitos Japan and homies were smashing


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 19 2010, 07:08 PM~19113192
> *its 9am over here and we are back at the shop....last nights cruise was sick as hell.  We rolled out there with Viejitos Japan and homies were smashing
> *


*I HATE WAITING FOR THESE PICTURES......THE ANTICPATION IS KILLIN ME....*


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 19 2010, 07:33 PM~19113826
> *I HATE WAITING FOR THESE PICTURES......THE ANTICPATION IS KILLIN ME....
> *


U NOT THE ONLY ONE BEAN


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 19 2010, 06:10 AM~19108609
> *Susumu the owner of the shop and this '59 rag is NOT going to be taking the '59 to the show cause he says that its not good enough yet to take it to the show
> 
> 
> ...


*
NOT GOOD ENOUGHT YET?

:wow: 

*


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOKJOE_@Nov 18 2010, 10:07 AM~19101486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you guys are doing it big. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 19 2010, 02:23 AM~19108651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pic Tonz's. that mothafuckah is laid!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

Great pics, I'd love to make it over there someday.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

have you guys got laid in japan some Japanese girls are hot :biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 19 2010, 03:04 AM~19108601
> *These pics are from Tuesday
> 
> the homie Yuzo took us to Ultamate Hydraulics
> ...


COAST SNATCH ME UP SOME PARTS


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Nov 18 2010, 07:41 PM~19102298
> *I dont think so....we are going to be hitting up a cruise night tomorrow with Jimmy's people the Japan chapter of Viejitos
> *


please take some pics


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

*im jealous but at the same time awesome pics tons have fun and be safe im glued to this topic*


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 13 2010, 02:16 AM~19057545
> *decided to eat here..
> 
> 
> ...


great photos tons... its cool to go to a differnt country and they show you love and respect ... you vatos had a blast just the boys i remember those days puro party bola de locos and thank you for sharing it .... always cool to see goodtimes..gt up..


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

its about 7pm on Saturday here in Japan....we took a trip to Nagoya, Japan in the bullet train and it took us about 3 hrs to get there. We met up with Jimmy's people who took us around to a few shops out there and then we smashed out with them to a cruise night that they thru. The cruise night was a last minute thing that Viejitos Japan Chapter put together for us and that was off the hook. A lot of cars came out with their rides and then the Japan chapter of Majestics showed up with some hoppers and started swinging. Shit was cool until the policed showed up. We all got a lot of pictures and some video that we will be posting up later. A big thanks to Kiyo from Viejitos Japan and all his members for looking out after us while we were their.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this was from Wednesday morning out in Fukaya, Japan at Y Tech


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

later that morning we shot out to BOK


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the junkyard at BOK


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the '60


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

we ridin dirty


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mickey's


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

inside BOK office


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

inside one of the garages of Yuzo's lady's who is also a One Forty Rollerz member


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

twotonz going for a ride at cholos customs


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

this was at the cruise night in nagoya. 90 lac hitting bumper


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

the cutty was doing its thang


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 20 2010, 04:59 AM~19116353
> *the '60
> 
> 
> ...


*Strap that 60 down on a frame rack, AND GET TO PULL'IN!!!!
It looks to clean to end up as a parts car. :nono: *


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 20 2010, 05:10 AM~19116368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE all the pics bro. Enjoy your selfs! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 20 2010, 06:27 AM~19116384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:run:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow: :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

its about 9am on Sunday and we are getting ready to head out to the car show


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 20 2010, 03:54 PM~19119510
> *its about 9am on Sunday and we are getting ready to head out to the car show
> *


I'll be here when you get back. :rofl:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 20 2010, 03:54 AM~19116345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: EXCANDALOW, TURTLE 62, Gabe61, Big Doe, lowriv1972, DVS


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 20 2010, 05:54 PM~19119510
> *its about 9am on Sunday and we are getting ready to head out to the car show
> *



:thumbsup: :run:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

HEADING TO THE CRUISE NIGHT WITH THE VIEJITOS JAPAN CHAPTER


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 19 2010, 03:17 AM~19108633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 20 2010, 06:40 PM~19119728
> *HEADING TO THE CRUISE NIGHT WITH THE VIEJITOS JAPAN CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Have a good time att the show and be sure to take lots of pics!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 20 2010, 05:40 PM~19119728
> *HEADING TO THE CRUISE NIGHT WITH THE VIEJITOS JAPAN CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...


watcha :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

clean ass drop









first bomb i seen in japan


















58 and 59 sitting in the rain


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

nice pics, hello from Brasil...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the homie Yuzo taking a shot before we went into the show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

hanging out with the homies from One Forty Rollerz at the Japan car show


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

I'm Soooo ready for pics.


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

JIMMY STAY UP LIL BROTHER .WERE ARE ALL THE BOMBAS?


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calbombas_@Nov 21 2010, 10:00 AM~19123561
> *JIMMY STAY UP LIL BROTHER .WERE ARE ALL THE BOMBAS?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

its 1am on Monday here in Japan and all these guys are sleeping...im up packing my bag for tomorrows flight back to Cali but I'm going to post up a few photos before I go to sleep


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 21 2010, 09:47 AM~19123518
> *I'm Soooo ready for pics.
> *



x one40


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 21 2010, 08:47 AM~19123518
> *I'm Soooo ready for pics.
> *


X2! 

Sup Bean


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

I'm sitting here waiting fir Twotonz to post up these. 
I haven't start my house work yet cause of lay it low.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this shot is from Thursday night at Mojo Customs


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

after we made the trip in the bullet train to Nagoya, Japan we got picked up by Kiyo from Viejitos Japan Chapter he took us to a shop called Paradise Road that is ran by members of the Pharaohs cc who just celebrated thier 25yr anniversary


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

pics look good bro when u come back ur days going to be all mess up lol


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

after we went to Cholos customs were we saw all kinds of retro rides


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

after we went to Kiyo's shop called Cruise Customs Classics and kicked back and drank some before until it was time to head out for the cruise night


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Once the time arrived to head out we rolled out with Viejitos Japan


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Viejitos were smashing on the way to the cruise spot...we must of been going at least 80mph the whole way


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a lot of cars showed up to the cruise night....it was cool cause most of the cars I've never seen before


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Majestics, Japan showed up with a few hoppers


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Once the cruise was shot done by the Police we went to a second spot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Viejitos and Old Memories Japan hanging out


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Im falling asleep while doing this so I guess thats it for me until I get back to the states


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

cant wait for the rest of them


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sweet, have a safe trip back Twotonz and the rest of the group...


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 21 2010, 10:36 AM~19123732
> *Viejitos and Old Memories Japan hanging out
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 21 2010, 08:38 AM~19123736
> *Im falling asleep while doing this so I guess thats it for me until I get back to the states
> *


its all good bro...we'll still be here waiting for the many pictures that i'm sure you took.


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 21 2010, 10:27 AM~19123672
> *after we went to Cholos customs were we saw all kinds of retro rides
> 
> 
> ...


Always good seeing your work tonz.Have a safe trip back to cal big dawg.


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 21 2010, 10:29 AM~19123682
> *after we went to Kiyo's shop called Cruise Customs Classics and kicked back and drank some before until it was time to head out for the cruise night
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Badass night shot tonz


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 21 2010, 08:19 AM~19123636
> *this shot is from Thursday night at Mojo Customs
> 
> 
> ...


DOS TONELADAS SI TE AVIENTAS HOMIE!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 21 2010, 11:35 AM~19123725
> *Once the cruise was shot done by the Police we went to a second spot
> 
> 
> ...


This picture just froze me..... My mouth was left wide open. This is a dope crazy ass picture. Wow.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

BAD ASS TOPIC :yes: :thumbsup: T T T


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 21 2010, 09:36 AM~19123732
> *Viejitos and Old Memories Japan hanging out
> 
> 
> ...


VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE.!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 21 2010, 09:08 AM~19123587
> *its 1am on Monday here in Japan and all these guys are sleeping...im up packing my bag for tomorrows flight back to Cali but I'm going to post up a few photos before I go to sleep
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 21 2010, 09:34 AM~19123714
> *a lot of cars showed up to the cruise night....it was cool cause most of the cars I've never seen before
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 21 2010, 10:34 AM~19123718
> *Majestics, Japan showed up with a few hoppers
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 21 2010, 07:47 AM~19123518
> *I'm Soooo ready for pics.
> *


 :run:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EXCANDALOW, *xavierthexman*
y luego vato lowko!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 21 2010, 04:31 PM~19126289
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: EXCANDALOW, xavierthexman
> y luego vato lowko!
> ...



LOL My daily Check In on the "Adventure to Japan". Ya gotta love the fotos. Thanks guys for taking me there through your pos0t...can't wait for the rest. :thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

pics of the show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Nov 21 2010, 05:28 PM~19126790
> *pics of the show. :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 20 2010, 01:02 PM~19116356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam I want that car. :wow: :wow:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 18 2010, 06:42 PM~19105106
> *hell nah it was a og green drop top
> *


 money green ?? still out there somewhere .. probably in the same condition as south side 4 getting redone???


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

WHERE ARE THE BOMBAS AT JIMMY


----------



## jgcustomz (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 14 2010, 09:48 AM~19064169
> *going to be a long night so we started at starbucks.
> 
> 
> ...


damn TwoTonz how much is that in U.S. curency, :wow: whats the exchange rate if you don't mind me asking , looks like you guys are meeting nice peeps and having a good time in Japan.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats just $20 bucks


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 21 2010, 09:36 AM~19123732
> *Viejitos and Old Memories Japan hanging out
> 
> 
> ...


   VIEJITOS WORLD WIDE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

we at Narita airport waiting for our flight back to Frisco


----------



## ONE FORTY (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2010, 02:56 PM~19129585
> *we at Narita airport waiting for our flight back to Frisco
> *


C U SOON !


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

are you doin the supershow pics for a magazine or are you able to post em all up?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 22 2010, 02:40 AM~19130503
> *are you doin the supershow pics for a magazine or are you able to post em all up?
> *



hno:


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 19 2010, 09:24 PM~19108654
> *group shot between Ultimate Hydraulics, One Forty Rollerz and NorCal
> 
> 
> ...


bro next time I wanna go with you guys to japan. mad tour guides


----------



## BOKJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

he is poot!lol

sittenna~!!


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

love them cholos rides!! keep'm comming! :thumbsup:


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

Getting ready to leave Fussa station and headed for the Makuhari Messe Lowrider Show


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

Getting gas at Fussa and ready to jump on the expressway!


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

Rides from the Car Club PRIMERA. Loved this club, classic old school ridez!


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

Even the parking lot was like a car show! Dudes had tops down and windows open in the parking lot. Low crime in Japan, very low!


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

Loved the candy paint on this joint!


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by datboysha_@Nov 22 2010, 05:28 AM~19130963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BY LOOKING AT THESE PHOTOS IT LOOKS LIKE LOW RIDING WHEN IT ALL BEGAN :wow:


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by datboysha_@Nov 22 2010, 05:16 AM~19130946
> *Even the parking lot was like a car show!  Dudes had tops down and windows open in the parking lot. Low crime in Japan, very low!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

nice.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by datboysha_@Nov 22 2010, 06:41 AM~19130983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PICS ON MY BROTHERS FROM ''STYLISTICS CENTRO JAPAN''
WITH THE 73 LINCON!!!


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

Great photos, Japan Lowriders putting it down. Love it!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by datboysha_@Nov 22 2010, 05:28 AM~19130963
> *
> 
> 
> ...




BADASS!!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

NICES PICS OF THE SHOW!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Sweet pics!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

KEEP THE PICS. COMING UR DOING A GREAT JOB


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

LOVE THIS TOPICS :biggrin: 

WISH I WASNT CHICKEN TO FLY


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i wasnt able to post anypics the last few days. heres what i got from when we got to nagoya...

this at paradise road


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

here we pulled up to cholos customs


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thx for sharing all those picsssssssssss


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

this was at cruise custom classics... waiting to go to the cruise night.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

pics are dark cuz my loaner camera sux.


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE YALL HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


















this 59 was bad ass


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

black monte


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

night was over, the next day we took a looong ass drive back up to tokyo... took 9 hours with traffic and accidents...









saw this guy driving his rider up to the show... on the fwy


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

tokyo tower









.... i got some random pics from the cruise night left :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i thought i was done with the cruise night pics :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

trunk on that 59


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ok cruise night pics are done. im uploading the show pics :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Good looking pics homie


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 22 2010, 01:32 PM~19134141
> *
> 
> 
> ...












LOCS WAS OUT THERE !!
BALLER!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

alright here some outside pics...
when we rolled up


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0 :0 :0
king brougham! :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

im uploading the actual show pics...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 22 2010, 02:32 PM~19134141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Almost looks like Hennessy :biggrin:


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Nov 22 2010, 04:46 PM~19135288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn big ants 59 rip homie :angel:


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

:biggrin: 








:biggrin:


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 22 2010, 01:50 PM~19134304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


koolaid white coils


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 22 2010, 01:27 PM~19134100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


koolaid white coils


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by datboysha_@Nov 22 2010, 05:12 AM~19130940
> *Rides from the Car Club PRIMERA. Loved this club, classic old school ridez!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 22 2010, 11:33 AM~19132378
> *BADASS!!!
> *


Yeah Johnny562, I liked this ride as well. Reminded of LA rides in the late 1970's


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

sick ass rides thanks for the pix i had no idea how lowriders roll in Japan.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by datboysha+Nov 22 2010, 06:12 AM~19130940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i concur


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by datboysha_@Nov 22 2010, 05:21 AM~19130959
> *Loved the candy paint on this joint!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## rag6treimpala (Feb 26, 2008)

i love the topic, pics, the rides, and the culture, but its alot of impalas over in japan and i aint hating but we gotta stop shipping them impalas over seas or we not gonna have any over here... damn they got alot of 63s and 64s !!! look at the rags they got alone !!!wow: :wow: :wow: hell send usa some chevy parts back !!! damn they deep! keep on shipping your classics us why dont cha...


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 22 2010, 02:15 PM~19133991
> *thx for sharing all those picsssssssssss
> *


X86


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Nov 22 2010, 09:02 PM~19137851
> *i love the topic, pics, the rides, and the culture, but its alot of impalas over in japan and i aint hating but we gotta stop shipping them impalas over seas  or we not gonna have any over here...  damn they got alot of 63s and 64s :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  hell send usa some chevy parts back !!! damn they deep!
> *


x2


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Nov 18 2010, 10:30 PM~19107975
> *cant stop comin in this topic !  feels like im in japan ...  keep up the pics  MAN !!  DO IT BIG FOR ALL OF US BACK HERE IN THE STATES...  AND THANKS FOR THE TOURS        :wow:
> *


x2

one of the finer topics, great pics


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Coast One, Jimmy, Mosco, Dee and myself all made it back in one piece....my family came over to visit and just left so let me transfer some photos over to my pc and ill start posting pictures from a Japan shortly


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 22 2010, 06:27 PM~19136112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damn they cholo the fuck out


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

THANKS FOR SHARING!!  :wow: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BOKJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

I had a great time wiz y'all!! Thanks!! It gave me more inspiration for low rider.
I'm looking forward to seeing y'all!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Nov 22 2010, 09:57 PM~19138520
> *:wow: damn  they cholo the fuck out
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> :biggrin: throwin up the 1 4 3 and the chino in the back doing the gay cholo lean ....priceless


----------



## VerdugO (Nov 23, 2010)

Bad ass pics.


----------



## VerdugO (Nov 23, 2010)

> > :biggrin: throwin up the 1 4 3 and the chino in the back doing the gay cholo lean ....priceless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> > :biggrin: throwin up the 1 4 3 and the chino in the back doing the gay cholo lean ....priceless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > :biggrin: throwin up the 1 4 3 and the chino in the back doing the gay cholo lean ....priceless
> 
> 
> :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 22 2010, 07:53 PM~19137003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


0,0.5


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 22 2010, 06:27 PM~19136112
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This is a joke, right?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Nov 22 2010, 06:27 PM~19136116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These are clearly post-op trannys.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

WE WANT MORE PICTURES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

140rollerz chucks


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

still looking nice uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i saw this cadi on new years at the southside/ supernatural picnic


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hush money


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn that Southside 63 still looks good!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 22 2010, 03:19 PM~19134527
> *:0 :0 :0
> king brougham! :0
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: Just randomly out in the parking lot!


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 23 2010, 10:56 AM~19142572
> *i saw this cadi on new years at the southside/ supernatural picnic
> 
> 
> ...


Man I was wondering if that was the same car


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

me, the homie from viejitos san diego and jimmy


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

3 viejitos chapters
sj, nagoya jp, san diego


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

the game dont last forever 63


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

not only do they lowride but they get on stage too uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

too much fun! :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

churros tasted like we bought them at the berryessa fleamarket :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

thats all the pics i got :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 23 2010, 11:26 AM~19142813
> *thats all the pics i got :biggrin:
> *


WHERES THE NUDE PICS OF THE LADIES?????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Nov 23 2010, 12:02 AM~19137851
> *i love the topic, pics, the rides, and the culture, but its alot of impalas over in japan and i aint hating but we gotta stop shipping them impalas over seas  or we not gonna have any over here...  damn they got alot of 63s and 64s !!!  look at the rags they got alone !!!wow:  :wow:  :wow:  hell send usa some chevy parts back !!! damn they deep!  keep on shipping your classics us why dont cha...
> *


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 23 2010, 11:52 AM~19143014
> *WHERES THE NUDE PICS OF THE LADIES?????
> *


i dont know nothing :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 23 2010, 12:59 PM~19143575
> *i dont know nothing :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## El Eazy-e (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by datboysha_@Nov 22 2010, 05:42 PM~19136240
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean ass 64


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

> > :biggrin: throwin up the 1 4 3 and the chino in the back doing the gay cholo lean ....priceless
> 
> 
> what da fuck lmao they be watching to much mi vida loca over there and that homie in da back iz funny style thanx 4 all da pics tho that shit was coo as hell some badd ass rides over there so thats where all our drops are dam it


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GOLD COAST RYDER (Feb 17, 2007)

COAST ONE , JIMMY ,MOSCO, DEE , TWOTONZ THANK YOU FOR THE GREAT PICS!!!!!!!!!!! uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION 62_@Nov 23 2010, 02:28 PM~19144333
> *what da fuck  lmao they be watching to much mi vida loca over there  and that homie in da back iz funny style  thanx 4 all da pics tho that shit was coo  as hell some badd ass rides over there so thats where all our drops are dam it
> *


Ling ling, you forgot your bling bling. hahaha :roflmao:


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bart_@Nov 23 2010, 03:48 PM~19145082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ling ling, you forgot your bling bling. hahaha :roflmao:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

churros tasted like we bought them at the berryessa fleamarket :biggrin:










hahahahahaha


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by datboysha_@Nov 22 2010, 05:45 PM~19136256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> You got to like the way these females dress for a Car Show :biggrin:
> Nothing but RESPECT to you Player. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

_"Shit im tired already and we havent entered the show yet..."_


----------



## estilo car club (Jan 27, 2005)

dam it! that shit was sick im going to have to make one of those trips fucking japs layin it down!

love the pix's thanks for taking us on the trip with you all .


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 21 2010, 09:36 AM~19123732
> *Viejitos and Old Memories Japan hanging out
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow:


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 22 2010, 08:40 PM~19137605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy: DAM HOMIES LOOKZ LIKE U HAD A GOOD TIME IN JAPAN COOL PIKZ. COME ON KEEP THEM COMING DONT HOLD OUT ON US  TWO TONZ :happysad:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 23 2010, 06:15 PM~19146152
> *"Shit im tired already and we havent entered the show yet..."
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

*1 , 3 , 2 maybe :biggrin: *


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 23 2010, 06:15 PM~19146152
> *"Shit im tired already and we havent entered the show yet..."
> 
> 
> ...


even the dog is laid out....


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> > :biggrin: throwin up the 1 4 3 and the chino in the back doing *the gay cholo lean* ....priceless
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 23 2010, 11:13 PM~19149629
> *even the dog is laid out....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLD COAST RYDER_@Nov 23 2010, 03:34 PM~19144939
> *COAST ONE , JIMMY ,MOSCO, DEE , TWOTONZ    THANK YOU FOR THE GREAT PICS!!!!!!!!!!!  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


  no problem :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

wow great topic, gotta love how them japanese do, its not something they just hi jacked, shit is going on over there


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Nov 24 2010, 06:21 AM~19151139
> *wow great topic, gotta love how them japanese do, its not something they just hi jacked, shit is going on over there
> *


it was no different than going from here to texas, or to any other state. they do it everyday just like we do. sometimes id forget we were in japan.
watching them get ready for the show, replacing burnt armatures and buffing out cars, the last minute shit. i dont think we give them the credit they deserve out here. they aint collectors or doing it cuz its the cool thing, they are riders. its like us trying to explain why we build shit to our co workers and parents, they just shake their heads.
they are in their own world just like us.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 24 2010, 09:40 AM~19152333
> *it was no different than going from here to texas, or to any other state. they do it everyday just like we do. sometimes id forget we were in japan.
> watching them get ready for the show, replacing burnt armatures and buffing out cars, the last minute shit. i dont think we give them the credit they deserve out here. they aint collectors or doing it cuz its the cool thing, they are riders. its like us trying to explain why we build shit to our co workers and parents, they just shake their heads.
> they are in their own world just like us.
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 24 2010, 10:40 AM~19152333
> *it was no different than going from here to texas, or to any other state. they do it everyday just like we do. sometimes id forget we were in japan.
> watching them get ready for the show, replacing burnt armatures and buffing out cars, the last minute shit. i dont think we give them the credit they deserve out here. they aint collectors or doing it cuz its the cool thing, they are riders. its like us trying to explain why we build shit to our co workers and parents, they just shake their heads.
> they are in their own world just like us.
> *



WORD! All passion...you can see it in the work they do and the style they bring out. At times they push the envelope and at other times they take it back to the old school.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59+Nov 24 2010, 07:13 AM~19149629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got that feeling too from what I hear and see, really inspiring to see how they embraced Lowriding.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 24 2010, 10:40 AM~19152333
> *it was no different than going from here to texas, or to any other state. they do it everyday just like we do. sometimes id forget we were in japan.
> watching them get ready for the show, replacing burnt armatures and buffing out cars, the last minute shit. i dont think we give them the credit they deserve out here. they aint collectors or doing it cuz its the cool thing, they are riders. its like us trying to explain why we build shit to our co workers and parents, they just shake their heads.
> they are in their own world just like us.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2010, 06:11 PM~19067084
> *from last night dinner
> 
> 
> ...


R U SURE IT WAS CHICKEN LOL


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coyote_@Nov 24 2010, 07:24 PM~19155737
> *R U SURE IT WAS CHICKEN LOL
> *


hey homie was GATOPOLLO... :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 24 2010, 09:40 AM~19152333
> *it was no different than going from here to texas, or to any other state. they do it everyday just like we do. sometimes id forget we were in japan.
> watching them get ready for the show, replacing burnt armatures and buffing out cars, the last minute shit. i dont think we give them the credit they deserve out here. they aint collectors or doing it cuz its the cool thing, they are riders. its like us trying to explain why we build shit to our co workers and parents, they just shake their heads.
> they are in their own world just like us.
> *


 uffin: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luvict60_@Nov 24 2010, 07:21 PM~19156282
> *hey  homie  was  GATOPOLLO... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> thats a bad car


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 24 2010, 09:40 AM~19152333
> *it was no different than going from here to texas, or to any other state. they do it everyday just like we do. sometimes id forget we were in japan.
> watching them get ready for the show, replacing burnt armatures and buffing out cars, the last minute shit. i dont think we give them the credit they deserve out here. they aint collectors or doing it cuz its the cool thing, they are riders. its like us trying to explain why we build shit to our co workers and parents, they just shake their heads.
> they are in their own world just like us.
> *


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Nov 23 2010, 10:51 PM~19149310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


girl on the left got those old black bracelets around her fingers.. :happysad: .i forgot all about those


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Nov 23 2010, 10:51 PM~19149310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

more pics :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luvict60_@Nov 24 2010, 07:21 PM~19156282
> *hey  homie  was  GATOPOLLO... :biggrin:
> *


if it was cat then we are missing out here in the states cause it was real good :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 24 2010, 10:40 AM~19152333
> *it was no different than going from here to texas, or to any other state. they do it everyday just like we do. sometimes id forget we were in japan.
> watching them get ready for the show, replacing burnt armatures and buffing out cars, the last minute shit. i dont think we give them the credit they deserve out here. they aint collectors or doing it cuz its the cool thing, they are riders. its like us trying to explain why we build shit to our co workers and parents, they just shake their heads.
> they are in their own world just like us.
> *


real talk...before going over their I thought that they were just buying rides from here and doing it cause it cas "cool" to do it but these guys we were with over there eat, breath, sleep and shit the Lowrider Lifestyle. It was a trip watching them working late nights on their rides to get them ready for the show. Then by looking at all the lowrider magazines, videos, model cars, pictures and other stuff they had in their shops or house you knew that they have been doing this for a very long time.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Excellent topic :thumbsup: makes me wanna go with some club guys. if you can do it with the language barrier thing then anyone can do it :biggrin: 

All I gotta say is damn them japs love caddys and impalas :wow: takin all our good shit!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 24 2010, 12:40 PM~19152333
> *it was no different than going from here to texas, or to any other state. they do it everyday just like we do. sometimes id forget we were in japan.
> watching them get ready for the show, replacing burnt armatures and buffing out cars, the last minute shit. i dont think we give them the credit they deserve out here. they aint collectors or doing it cuz its the cool thing, they are riders. its like us trying to explain why we build shit to our co workers and parents, they just shake their heads.
> they are in their own world just like us.
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: 

I couldn't agree more! They're dedicated even more so that a lot of people in the states, who take it for granted how easy it is to get shit.

I'd think it takes a lot more $$$ to build and maintain cars like that over there.

Great Thread. Thanks for sharing your trip. I'd like to get out there sometime but we have an even longer flight then you guys!  :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> HHMMM


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

awesome topic, looks like theyve got the oldskool paint down as well with a bit of a twist


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

any more pictures?


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 25 2010, 07:56 AM~19160475
> *real talk...before going over their I thought that they were just buying rides from here and doing it cause it cas "cool" to do it but these guys we were with over there eat, breath, sleep and shit the Lowrider Lifestyle.  It was a trip watching them working late nights on their rides to get them ready for the show.  Then by looking at all the lowrider magazines, videos, model cars, pictures and other stuff they had in their shops or house you knew that they have been doing this for a very long time.
> *


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

did u guys beat any sideways pussy???????????????????????????????


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :Its not just our culture, Its a way of life. Good work guy's.


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@Nov 26 2010, 07:00 AM~19167652
> *did u guys beat any sideways pussy???????????????????????????????
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 26 2010, 01:27 PM~19169325
> *TTT
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Nov 25 2010, 08:08 PM~19166140
> *any more pictures?
> *


 :x:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

ROFL WHAT A MASS PUTOO !!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for bringin Japan to us. Looked fun! Hopefully i can make it over one of these years.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:  uffin:  uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Nov 27 2010, 03:23 AM~19173506
> *:x:
> *


there got to be more pics :biggrin:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

Great Thread Brothers... Thanks 

'Stay Up'


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@Nov 26 2010, 06:00 AM~19167652
> *did u guys beat any sideways pussy???????????????????????????????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 25 2010, 06:56 AM~19160475
> *real talk...before going over their I thought that they were just buying rides from here and doing it cause it cas "cool" to do it but these guys we were with over there eat, breath, sleep and shit the Lowrider Lifestyle.  It was a trip watching them working late nights on their rides to get them ready for the show.  Then by looking at all the lowrider magazines, videos, model cars, pictures and other stuff they had in their shops or house you knew that they have been doing this for a very long time.
> *


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Badass pics guys. Looks like you guys had a good time! Its cool that you got to go to Junichi's place. Paradise Road/Cholos builds great cars. And props for taking pics of the cars from Primera. They're all friends of Los Boulevardos. Bringing the oldschool back. And like Tonz pointed out, they build their own shit.


----------



## SargeistExistingII (Nov 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@Nov 26 2010, 09:00 AM~19167652
> *did u guys beat any sideways pussy???????????????????????????????
> *


LOL
It tends to be hairier over there too!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

any more pics cuz it looks like this topic done


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

nice pix and topic
thanks for posting


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Much Props for taking so many pics of your trip.. From start to finish, I enjoyed it... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Nov 22 2010, 06:20 PM~19136047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHECK OUT THE NICE DROPS IN THE BACK GROUND. NICE JOB.... :nicoderm:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Sitting here waiting for TwoTonz shots from the show. :drama:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:uh: ARE THEY STARTING ON DONKS OVER THERE TOO?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Dec 1 2010, 01:17 AM~19207704
> *Sitting here waiting for TwoTonz shots from the show.  :drama:
> *


must be censored by LRM till they choose which ones they want?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 1 2010, 10:13 AM~19209263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was the only one :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.zorg.com/pub/photol?c=iikmnoknsr


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

Orale Jimmy nice pics


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 2 2010, 07:25 PM~19222955
> *http://www.zorg.com/pub/photol?c=iikmnoknsr
> 
> 
> ...


3,3,3,1,2 :boink:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

there got to be more pics my homegurls car was there with her gurls, she had a clean ass pink monte carlo :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

heres sum


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1940chevy_@Dec 2 2010, 07:41 PM~19223109
> *Orale Jimmy nice pics
> *


WHAT UP BRO :wave:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 2 2010, 08:25 PM~19222955
> *http://www.zorg.com/pub/photol?c=iikmnoknsr
> 
> 
> ...



 NICE PICS!!


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Nov 29 2010, 10:51 AM~19189335
> *
> *


x2


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 2 2010, 08:25 PM~19222955
> *http://www.zorg.com/pub/photol?c=iikmnoknsr
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: 267 PAGES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 2 2010, 06:25 PM~19222955
> *http://www.zorg.com/pub/photol?c=iikmnoknsr
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!! Thank you for sharing homie! Glad you guys had fun and made it back safe!! Nice to see how much they embrace the Lowrider lifestyle.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> BAD ASSS


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

cool thread Homie's alot of good flicks looks like u guys did it up 
Right On :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
way 2 put it down 4 Northern Cali :thumbsup: 
& the West side :roflmao: 
uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 2 2010, 07:25 PM~19222955
> *http://www.zorg.com/pub/photol?c=iikmnoknsr
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy: COOL PIKZ HOMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I just finished putting together a video of our trip to Japan, once it's finalized I will upload it to YouTube and post it up here


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

I will be waiting


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 4 2010, 10:24 PM~19241934
> *I just finished putting together a video of our trip to Japan, once it's finalized I will upload it to YouTube and post it up here
> *


cant wait to see


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 4 2010, 10:24 PM~19241934
> *I just finished putting together a video of our trip to Japan, once it's finalized I will upload it to YouTube and post it up here
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 4 2010, 11:24 PM~19241934
> *I just finished putting together a video of our trip to Japan, once it's finalized I will upload it to YouTube and post it up here
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 07:24 AM~19241934
> *I just finished putting together a video of our trip to Japan, once it's finalized I will upload it to YouTube and post it up here
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I had problems uploading it to YouTube at the highest res....so I had to lower it. Anyways here is my first video edit that I've done


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

That was sick Tonz.....nicely put together too.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 5 2010, 08:13 AM~19243446
> *That was sick Tonz.....nicely put together too.
> *


thanks Kutty....my first video edit so it took me almost a week to put that together


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:04 AM~19243424
> *I had problems uploading it to YouTube at the highest res....so I had to lower it.  Anyways here is my first video edit that I've done
> 
> 
> ...


Very nicely done, Twotonz. Thanks for sharing your guys experience with all of us.


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)

GREAT JOB ON THE VIDEO AND PICS !!! NICELY PUT TOGETHER ..

KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK..


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

awesome bro

a lot of people dis what the japs are doing with lowriding so its good to see some experienced american lowriders go there and report back with knowledge about how peeps should actually take them seriously and they aint just copying the US style, they are actually living it too.

props brother, the video is great :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:21 AM~19243472
> *thanks Kutty....my first video edit so it took me almost a week to put that together
> *


awesome video bro!


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:04 AM~19243424
> *I had problems uploading it to YouTube at the highest res....so I had to lower it.  Anyways here is my first video edit that I've done
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice Twotonz; Twotonz is traveling the world, Orale'; enjoy my brother your doing it big time :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:04 AM~19243424
> *I had problems uploading it to YouTube at the highest res....so I had to lower it.  Anyways here is my first video edit that I've done
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass video tonz :biggrin: get him :roflmao:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> I had problems uploading it to YouTube at the highest res....so I had to lower it.
> 
> video was nicely done bro!


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

kool vid 
thanks


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard+Dec 5 2010, 10:48 AM~19244082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Anaheim


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina+Dec 5 2010, 11:35 AM~19244379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:04 AM~19243424
> *I had problems uploading it to YouTube at the highest res....so I had to lower it.  Anyways here is my first video edit that I've done
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT'S A FUCKING VIDEO I COULD WATCH OVER & OVER AGAIN.. :biggrin: DAMN BROTHA IF THAT'S YOU FIRST VIDEO YOU PUT TOGETHER, I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE ONES YOU PUT TOGETHER WHEN YOU KNOW WHAT YOU'RE DOING....  BEST PART I FELT LIKE I WAS THERE WITH YOU GUYS.. GOOD CHOICE OF MUSIC AND WELL PUT IN THE RIGHT SPOTS OF THE VIDEO...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Thats a bad ass video TwoTonz!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 07:04 AM~19243424
> *I had problems uploading it to YouTube at the highest res....so I had to lower it.  Anyways here is my first video edit that I've done
> 
> 
> ...


i like!!

thats where you been hiding :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 5 2010, 05:16 PM~19246701
> *NOW THAT'S A FUCKING VIDEO I COULD WATCH OVER & OVER AGAIN.. :biggrin:  DAMN BROTHA IF THAT'S YOU FIRST VIDEO YOU PUT TOGETHER, I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE ONES YOU PUT TOGETHER WHEN YOU KNOW WHAT YOU'RE DOING....   BEST PART I FELT LIKE I WAS THERE WITH YOU GUYS.. GOOD CHOICE OF MUSIC AND WELL PUT IN THE RIGHT SPOTS OF THE VIDEO...
> *


thanks a lot Pauly. With feedback like that Im definitely going to make more videos from car shows, photoshoots and whatever else comes my way. Hopefully there will be a "Lowriding in Japan" 2011 video  


> _Originally posted by Wizzard+Dec 5 2010, 05:20 PM~19246738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:04 AM~19243424
> *I had problems uploading it to YouTube at the highest res....so I had to lower it.  Anyways here is my first video edit that I've done
> 
> 
> ...


Great work TWOTONZ!!!!!!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 07:04 AM~19243424
> *I had problems uploading it to YouTube at the highest res....so I had to lower it.  Anyways here is my first video edit that I've done
> 
> 
> ...



What an amazing video! Thanks Twotonz for the ride :biggrin: It was really good. 

I hope to see some more videos.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Ralph and Lizzet....there are definitely going to be more videos in the future


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 10:04 AM~19243424
> *I had problems uploading it to YouTube at the highest res....so I had to lower it.  Anyways here is my first video edit that I've done
> 
> 
> ...



Great Video!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 05:57 PM~19247021
> *  Hopefully there will be a "Lowriding in Japan" 2011 video
> 
> *


im coming too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

nice video :thumbsup: good job editing!!


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

bad ass video twotonz :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Best show thread of the year nice


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 07:41 PM~19247959
> *thanks Ralph and Lizzet....there are definitely going to be more videos in the future
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 2 2010, 07:25 PM~19222955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1,2,3

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

muy chingon el vid homie keep up the great work!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 06:41 PM~19247959
> *thanks Ralph and Lizzet....there are definitely going to be more videos in the future
> *



:h5:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:04 AM~19243424
> *I had problems uploading it to YouTube at the highest res....so I had to lower it.  Anyways here is my first video edit that I've done
> 
> 
> ...


the video is moderate at best

















j/p its awesome,i love how you added scenery and not just cars :biggrin: 
keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Venom62+Dec 5 2010, 08:11 PM~19248233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps+Dec 6 2010, 02:59 AM~19250918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: thanks Crazy Mexican


----------



## firme79mc (Dec 8, 2010)

down ass video :thumbsup:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 23 2010, 08:15 PM~19146152
> *"Shit im tired already and we havent entered the show yet..."
> 
> 
> ...


THEY GOT ALL OUR RIDES NOT THEY JUST NEED OUR PITBULLS NEXT :uh:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

DAM spent 2 hours checkin every picture i feel like i know tonz jimmy coast and moscoe ha! tonz props on the pics homie mann the rides are sick pretty soon we gonna be having to buy all the impalas back they all gone!! MOscoe to crazyyyy homie


----------



## YODA99 (Mar 8, 2009)

bad ass video great job...


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

42 pages,,,,,,,,,, but an excellent read.









any more pics of this?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> The Japanese guy with Mosco kinda looks like Coast :scrutinize:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy: DAM TWOTONZ LOVE THE VIDEO CANT STOP SEEING IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANK U :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: BADASS TOPIC :yes:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

I want to say thank you guys for a great trip to japan. I felt like I was there with you guys


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 21 2010, 04:20 PM~19386894
> *I want to say thank you guys for a great trip to japan. I felt like I was there with you guys
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 21 2010, 03:20 PM~19386894
> *I want to say thank you guys for a great trip to japan. I felt like I was there with you guys
> *


it was a great time. hung out w a lot of cool peeps. i couldnt have asked for more or a better time uffin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

the japanese are down,you can see it !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 21 2010, 03:20 PM~19386894
> *I want to say thank you guys for a great trip to japan. I felt like I was there with you guys
> *


at one point in the trip we lost twotonz and we looked for hours! it felt like days! all i was thinking was "fuck, what am i going to tell layitlow... they gonna be pist!" lol :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> > The Japanese guy with Mosco kinda looks like Coast :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> hahaha it is coast?


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@Dec 12 2010, 06:55 AM~19306185
> *42 pages,,,,,,,,,, but an excellent read.
> 
> 
> ...


so ur the lucky new owner of that purple tre? car is very nice!


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Dec 5 2010, 11:40 PM~19250347
> *im coming too!!!  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Dec 21 2010, 10:37 PM~19390336
> *x2
> *


we need to carnal.....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by four 0 eight_@Dec 21 2010, 08:05 PM~19389400
> *hahaha it is coast?
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Dec 22 2010, 05:34 PM~19390312
> *so ur the lucky new owner of that purple tre? car is very nice!
> *


Thanx bro
you got me.........

Since your from up there,,,,,, you know the car? looks good? clean?

ive only seen photos


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> http://www.zorg.com/pub/photol?c=iikmnoknsr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## L.GHETTO (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## L.GHETTO (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## L.GHETTO (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by L.GHETTO_@Dec 28 2010, 02:55 AM~19438068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> > http://www.zorg.com/pub/photol?c=iikmnoknsr
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 07:04 AM~19243424
> *I had problems uploading it to YouTube at the highest res....so I had to lower it.  Anyways here is my first video edit that I've done
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :worship: . . It takes me back !
. . Let's all of us start planning next year's trip! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by L.GHETTO_@Dec 28 2010, 05:48 AM~19438045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

just wondering if someone in japan wants to open a chapter of slow & low car club


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> > http://www.zorg.com/pub/photol?c=iikmnoknsr
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:04 AM~19243424
> *I had problems uploading it to YouTube at the highest res....so I had to lower it.  Anyways here is my first video edit that I've done
> 
> 
> ...



COOL VIDEO LOKO...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:04 AM~19243424
> *I had problems uploading it to YouTube at the highest res....so I had to lower it.  Anyways here is my first video edit that I've done
> 
> 
> ...



memories :biggrin:


----------



## hardtop art (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

niice pics... looks like u guys had a blast!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Dec 28 2010, 06:57 PM~19443862
> *1,3,2 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

30... just marking what pg. i left off on :biggrin:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

from left to right....1 then 1 again, then 1 again, sneak 2 in and then 3....


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:04 AM~19243424
> *I had problems uploading it to YouTube at the highest res....so I had to lower it.  Anyways here is my first video edit that I've done
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD TO ME BRO...GREAT VIDEO!!!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

i do miss it there :0


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

im there!


----------



## Old Chrome (Nov 1, 2013)

Mr_cutty_84 said:


> ROFL WHAT A MASS PUTOO !!!


Saw this pic online and tracked it back here. Had to comment. Sabes que? Sorry to be a hater, but chingao! They've been doing their homework over there to copy the Chicanada for a while. They got the whole chingadera down pat. Down to the creases on their khakis and pinche sharpie eyebrows. Pendaltons y toda la madre, but they're just sik ass posers with feria. It don't matter what you try to put on the outside or how hard you try to copy every little detail. The chick on the left even has the old skool chola bands on her hand. God damn they do their homework! You can't fake the funk. Either you're born Chicano or not. Gacho that they're not down with being what they were born as and instead fake being a totally different raza. Shit, they don't know about barrios, menudo, getting a chancla on your ass from tu mama and all the rest we know. It's cool they take care of the ranflas, pero shit tambien they're taking a chingo of ranflas over there. It's not like they're making anymore convertible '58 Impalas or '48 Fleetlines over here. Smdh. But I'd do those china hynas in the pic though, estan buenas las rucas.


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Those who got the money , rule the world. All the best cars have gone to Japan and they represent the low riders well

And they're not Chinese so don't be an ignorant racist


----------

